# My new "Stuff"



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

The nice UPS man just came this afternoon and brought me this. Now all I need is a new saw to put it on. It's due tomorrow, depending on how the roads are coming up the mountain. I don't think it will be too bad, and I' ll have some more pictures when I start setting it up.

Do you think the blue will clash with the Powermaster yellow??:huh::no:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mort,
I don't think you'll be able to live with those two colors clashing, could get ugly. I think you should have that truck proceed on and drop that saw off over here. :laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

Tell you what, Mike: The wife has a can of yellow paint out in back, that will match the jig to the saw just fine, if I really can't live with it.

I hope you're not too disappointed...:whistling2:


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the woodworker's Supply version of the same jig. It's great!


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW ! Always wanted one. Still do !


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Is that a Rockler? I'm only saying because of the blue.. Woodcraft had a tenoning jig on sale for 60 some odd dollars a few weeks ago, but the display model they had looked and felt like junk. It's rare that I say or even find anything like that at woodcraft, but just being honest. :nerd:


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

It's a Rockler, and this is a Kreg miter gauge from Rockler, just came today. Note that it is blue and yellow, so now I am perfectly color coordinated.

Except the that the saw that was "estimated" to be delivered today won't be coming 'til Friday now.

Oh, well. It will give me time to do some more rearranging, maybe put up a couple of shelves.


----------



## terrysumner (Oct 5, 2008)

*Me too*

I have the Delta vesion. They're all about the same. Just have to watch out for the distance of your miter slot on the tablesaw. Some of the jigs won't work on certain saws. We saw that at WWW when I worked there.

Like you I bought a dedicated mortising machine too. Wonderful little gadget isn't it?

Terry


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes indeedy. Drilling holes and chiseling out the mortise is in the past. I switched to mostly dowels because I hated that process, and they never fit right. I will still need practice to get them right, but I expect much better joints from now on with the combination of the tenoning jig and the mortiser.

As for distance to the slot, I was aware of that, and checked it. Out of the box it won't fit, but there is a second slot, so I can just move the bar over and all is well.:yes::clap:


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mort Tenon said:


> Yes indeedy. Drilling holes and chiseling out the mortise is in the past. I switched to mostly dowels because I hated that process, and they never fit right. I will still need practice to get them right, but I expect much better joints from now on with the combination of the tenoning jig and the mortiser.
> 
> As for distance to the slot, I was aware of that, and checked it. Out of the box it won't fit, but there is a second slot, so I can just move the bar over and all is well.:yes::clap:


Mort

The purpose of having 2 slots is to accomodate both different table saw sizes and different tennon widths. You'll find yourself switching the guide from one position to another occasionally.


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

johnv51 said:


> Mort
> 
> The purpose of having 2 slots is to accomodate both different table saw sizes and different tennon widths. You'll find yourself switching the guide from one position to another occasionally.



I have already used it to cut a square tenon in a wider board, so it had occurred to me that what you say would probably be the case. Thanks for the confirmation.:thumbsup:


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Mort,
> I don't think you'll be able to live with those two colors clashing


Mike is right, of course....it would look better in Grizzly Green!

:thumbsup:

smitty


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

smitty1967 said:


> Mike is right, of course....it would look better in Grizzly Green!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> smitty


Too late that. Waaayyy to late for that....


----------



## garyger (Oct 23, 2008)

steve mackay said:


> WOW ! Always wanted one.


I did also so about 15 years ago I made one for myself at the machine shop I worked at....:thumbsup:


----------

